# wildlife creations?



## time2hunt (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone know whats up with Wildlife Creations in Merrill MI. I have a few mounts over there and have not been able to reach them in a few months. Any info would be appreciated. Please no bashing, just looking for some information. Thanks guys


----------



## Cody2 (Aug 29, 2016)

time2hunt said:


> Does anyone know whats up with Wildlife Creations in Merrill MI. I have a few mounts over there and have not been able to reach them in a few months. Any info would be appreciated. Please no bashing, just looking for some information. Thanks guys


----------



## Cody2 (Aug 29, 2016)

He's going through a divorce and way behind on his work.


----------



## Red Dog04 (Mar 20, 2008)

time2hunt said:


> Does anyone know whats up with Wildlife Creations in Merrill MI. I have a few mounts over there and have not been able to reach them in a few months. Any info would be appreciated. Please no bashing, just looking for some information. Thanks guys


PM sent


----------

